# What's a good Sublimation Printer



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello Everyone...

Had a question about what would a good printer to get started with.

I've been looking at the Epson WorkForce 7510, but then I was told they're not as good and to go with a Ricoh.

The Ricoh cost is way more but if it's going to help me in the long run then it might be worth it.

I will be doing Sublimation printing.

Your advice is appreciated.

Ricky


----------



## tonytw (Nov 20, 2006)

Ricoh the only way, been doing die sublimation for years and years, the epsons clog and you just trash, my new ricoh printer is still running


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Each printer, Epson and Ricoh, have the same issues. You can search this forum and find dozens of Ricohs that did not just clog but died completely due to using sublimation ink.

Realize neither Epson nor Ricoh designs printers for sublimation. Whether it is Ricoh or Epson the issue is not the printer but the ink. Being that the Sawgrass cartel controls the desktop market you have little choice in the ink you use.

Overall the people that are happy with their Ricoh or happy with their Epson are those that print frequently. Those that do not print frequently will have issues whether it be Epson or Ricoh.

The Sawgrass Cartel is faced with Epson based patents expiring in a couple years and suddenly pushing everyone to Ricohs to protect their price gouging practices. By other post it seems they are doing so to the extent of not officifially supporting new Epson printers.

This industry is the poster child to why monoplies are harmful to consumers.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

A great dye sub printer is one someone else owns.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

skdave said:


> A great dye sub printer is one someone else owns.


Classic - I think anyone who does this for a living has felt that way a time or two.


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

Well stated! I applaude both of you for the insight! "It Is The Ink Stupid" I'm not calling either of you that! It is Just A Saying. I was at a show last year, which mind you is coming around again. It is called the NBM show. I love shows like that. You can see all the cool stuff that is coming out. Now, with that said. I saw a booth that had this large( I mean hugh Heat Press) I later found out that it was use to do All Over Sublimation. The Heat Press was expensive so was the Large Format Sublimation Printer. I don't know what the show bundled was going for but it was expensive. What that said, I was stunned and amazed at the colors that heat press and printer(large format printer) was doing. It blew me away. So, if I decide to do Full All Over Printing on both sides, I'm sure going to look that Vendor up. Who was the vendor? heck I'm not sure. But I know the Machine they where using I think it as called Mimaki? I will go to the upcoming show here and really have get more information. I'm so interested in that machine and the potential it has.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you guys for the input.

I believe there are incentive for reps to sale certain brands. This is a great forum for people who have first hand experiences to speak about what they've played with and what has and hasn't worked for them.

Again thank you, I think I will go with the Epson to save some money till I expanded.

Ricky


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

CoachRicky said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Had a question about what would a good printer to get started with.
> 
> ...


I'm curious who told you that the 7510 was not good and go with a Ricoh, a sublimation vendor?

I don't have a 7510, however, since the 7510 is not supported with sublimation inks from Sawgrass to start with ... I am curious to know how someone could draw that conclusion either from their own experience or word from others since I have yet to hear of anyone actually sublimating yet with the 7510.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

tonytw said:


> Ricoh the only way, been doing die sublimation for years and years, the epsons clog and you just trash, my new ricoh printer is still running


My WF1100 is now running on 3 years now, no issues. I too have been sublimating for years and years. My "secret" is I make sure my printers are used frequently enough. Most Epson issues usually turn out to be poor aftermarket CIS BTW.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

Hmmmm not sure if the Espon 7510 is used for Sublimation. I was looking for a printer that did 13x19 and looked to see if there was ink for it and found a place that supplied sublimation ink for it.

Does anyone know if your able to use sublimation ink for the Espon 7510?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

CoachRicky said:


> Hmmmm not sure if the Espon 7510 is used for Sublimation. I was looking for a printer that did 13x19 and looked to see if there was ink for it and found a place that supplied sublimation ink for it.
> 
> Does anyone know if your able to use sublimation ink for the Espon 7510?


Sawgrass is not supporting it yet, however, the printer is capable since it is piezo. I have heard of some using the 7010 (which is similar) but they are using "underground" sub inks in it.

My belief is that Sawgrass is not wanting to _cannibalize_ their existing higher cost Ricoh sales if they offered a low cost entry Epson model now since their ink monopoly will be running out.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> Sawgrass is not supporting it yet, however, the printer is capable since it is piezo. I have heard of some using the 7010( which is similar) but they are using "underground" sub inks in it.


At this website they have the refillable cartidges and sublimation ink that says it works with WF7510. ???


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

CoachRicky said:


> At this website they have the refillable cartidges and sublimation ink that says it works with WF7510. ???


I think you forgot to post the link? Anyway, I'll take your word for it, no reason that sub inks won't work in that printer.

Unless they actually provide support for it and also provide a ICC profile, then best to avoid though.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> I think you forgot to post the link? Anyway, I'll take your word for it, no reason that sub inks won't work in that printer.


Wasn't sure if I could post the website, but here it is 4 PK Pre-filled Refillable Cartridges for Epson 126 + 400 ml Anti-UV Sublimation Ink for Epson

Let me know what you think?

Thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

CoachRicky said:


> Wasn't sure if I could post the website, but here it is 4 PK Pre-filled Refillable Cartridges for Epson 126 + 400 ml Anti-UV Sublimation Ink for Epson
> 
> Let me know what you think?
> 
> Thanks


OK I see the info now.

One problem ...

They state 

"If you have software for creating ICC profile, you can use the software to create your own profile for your printer; however, No ICC profile is needed. All you need to do is to set up your printer as default as it was from the printer manufacturer."

Of course you _can _print sublimation without an ICC profile, but you _could_ also go to the dentist and have a Root Canal operation without a local anesthesia, so technically it is possible. 

Practically though what that vendor is stating is BS, unless you only print vectors and use what I term "the swatch method". Any bitmap or photographic work without a good ICC profile the result will be gory at best.

Beyond the profile you need to have clear instructions as to how to setup the profile in the OS and in the graphic application as well.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> OK I see the info now.
> 
> One problem ...
> 
> ...


Ok so I'm a newbie to all of this stuff (ICC profile, Vector).

If you don't have the time to explain the above stuff, no worries, I sure there's a forum for it.

Bottom line would you recommend getting the Espon 7510 with the sublimation refillable cartridges and ink? Sounds to me you wouldn't...

And if not what would you recommend since the WF1100 is discontinued.

One more thing off the subject have you heard of Gimp 2.8 and would you recommend using it?

Again thanks for your time and information,

Ricky


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

CoachRicky said:


> Ok so I'm a newbie to all of this stuff (ICC profile, Vector).
> 
> If you don't have the time to explain the above stuff, no worries, I sure there's a forum for it.
> 
> ...


I marked up in your post above.


----------



## suzamac (Mar 18, 2008)

My vote is with the Ricoh gel printer (3300). We did dye sub printing for more than 10 years with a number of Epsons (ultimately with the 4800). We ALWAYS had issues with banding with the Epson. ..lots of cleaning cycles...waiting 30 minutes etc. etc. Once we got the Ricoh at 1/6 the price of the 4800 we had no banding problems. We sold our shop to a local sign shop and the Ricoh sat there unused for more than a month. We hooked it up, ran 1 cleaning and bingo, perfect quality.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> I marked up in your post above.


AWESOME!!

I know there is risk with anything new we do, but if we can get help to lower the risk I'm all for it.

There is no gain or reward without risk... 

Wish me the best! 

I going to purchase the 7510 All in one and see if I can make this happen.

Thank you mgparrish, so much for advice and helpful information.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

suzamac said:


> My vote is with the Ricoh gel printer (3300). We did dye sub printing for more than 10 years with a number of Epsons (ultimately with the 4800). We ALWAYS had issues with banding with the Epson. ..lots of cleaning cycles...waiting 30 minutes etc. etc. Once we got the Ricoh at 1/6 the price of the 4800 we had no banding problems. We sold our shop to a local sign shop and the Ricoh sat there unused for more than a month. We hooked it up, ran 1 cleaning and bingo, perfect quality.


I was looking into the Ricoh 3300 or I think it's the 7000, but the price is double of the epson 7510.

I understand that you sometimes have to pay a bit more for quality.

In this case I might be thinking with my wallet and some others advices.

Thank you for your opinion...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

CoachRicky said:


> I was looking into the Ricoh 3300 or I think it's the 7000, but the price is double of the epson 7510.
> 
> I understand that you sometimes have to pay a bit more for quality.
> 
> ...


The Ricoh GX7000 or the GX7700 ($1299 w/o inks) is way more than double the price of the Epson 7510.

The Ricoh 3300 is too small in my opinion for tshirts, especially L and XL or larger tshirts.

$179 for 13 x 19 and an integrated 11 x 17 scanner with free shipping from Epson direct. The scanner alone is nearly worth that price.

EPSON WorkForce WF-7510 All-in-One Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

The GX7000 only does 11 x 17 unless you pay for an ($140) addon that is nearly the price of the Epson.

Check your PM box tomorrow. I will gather and send you some resources.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> The Ricoh GX7000 or the GX7700 ($1299 w/o inks) is way more than double the price of the Epson 7510.
> 
> The Ricoh 3300 is too small in my opinion for tshirts, especially L and XL or larger tshirts.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that deal... Looks really good.

Ok sounds good.

My concern was the sublimaiton ink cartridges and ink. Well and now the ICC profile.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> The Ricoh GX7000 or the GX7700 ($1299 w/o inks) is way more than double the price of the Epson 7510.
> 
> The Ricoh 3300 is too small in my opinion for tshirts, especially L and XL or larger tshirts.
> 
> ...



I would love the info as well. I am looking to get up and running to do art tiles and other items for my husbands artwork.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

paintersspouse said:


> I would love the info as well. I am looking to get up and running to do art tiles and other items for my husbands artwork.


I will copy to you today. I do tiles, love them.


----------



## edgette (Sep 9, 2009)

mgparrish - can you send me the info as well? Thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

edgette said:


> mgparrish - can you send me the info as well? Thanks


I'd be happy to do so, however, your inbox is showing as full.


----------



## edgette (Sep 9, 2009)

Cleared some space. Thanks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

edgette said:


> Cleared some space. Thanks.


It's still showing "edgette has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Maybe takes some time for the system to clear out deleted stuff?

Anyway I'll try again later.


----------



## orangewerks (Jun 19, 2012)

I would really appreciate any extra info that you have on using the 7510 (ICC profiles, cartridges, ink, etc) too, if possible! Thanks.


----------



## edgette (Sep 9, 2009)

Should be all set. I got a little excited when I started reading a thread about Cobra inks, until I saw the original thread date and the newest post about how they no longer offer sublimation inks. 

This 7510 seems like it would fit right in line with what I could use; a larger scanner than what I have now and a perfect starter sublimation printer for small items and t-shirt designs. If I can get reliable prints out of this for a fair price I would be very happy.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

buy all the epson wf 1100's you can. my opion, good luck uncletee. refillable carts less hassle the ciss.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

The Epson 1500 is the replacement printer for the 1400. Takes the same carts, as there is no indication that Sawgrass intend to supply for this printer would it be possible to use the 1400 profile?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jimc said:


> The Epson 1500 is the replacement printer for the 1400. Takes the same carts, as there is no indication that Sawgrass intend to supply for this printer would it be possible to use the 1400 profile?


I thought it was the 1430 that replaced the 1400? Unless you are in a different country than the US?

EPSON Artisan 1430 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

If you are using Artanium inks then the 1400 profile in the 1430 should be very close or the same as the 1430 and 1400 use the same OEM inks.

Although the carts are the same part # from Epson from time to time Epsons updates their software to defeat aftermarket carts, so not sure how well older aftermarket CIS or refillable carts will work with the 1430 though.

Power driver (Sublijet) would not be able to be used since Power Driver is printer specific.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

uncletee said:


> buy all the epson wf 1100's you can. my opion, good luck uncletee. refillable carts less hassle the ciss.


Agree, question is getting them, if you know of any around please post. Epson doesn't make them anymore.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Mike, I'm in the UK.
The 1430 link does look like the 1500 over here. I can never understand why some Epson printers have different model numbers in the US and Europe.
I'm using Artanium with a ciss and am concerned that Sawgrass may stop supporting Epson in favour of the Ricoh, which could mean the discontinuation of Artanium ink.

Jim


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jimc said:


> Thanks for your reply Mike, I'm in the UK.
> The 1430 link does look like the 1500 over here. I can never understand why some Epson printers have different model numbers in the US and Europe.
> I'm using Artanium with a ciss and am concerned that Sawgrass may stop supporting Epson in favour of the Ricoh, which could mean the discontinuation of Artanium ink.
> 
> Jim


Good question. Sawgrass might be "cutting off their own nose to spite their face" because their is still a large installed base of users with Artanium and older Epsons. I suspect the new Epsons models will be ignored though. 

If older Epson model users are denied Artanium inks the question would be how many would just give up and not adopt the forced Ricoh platform. 

So maybe they keep some users by forcing a Ricoh update from otherwise good working printers and lose some users who give them the finger and either dropout or go "underground". Who knows?

I hope SG is listening, either support the WF7XXX series or not, WE already have a solution.


----------



## Jag1970 (Jul 2, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> OK I see the info now.
> 
> One problem ...
> 
> ...


I have a 7510 (with a new empty Cobra CIS) and have been looking for sub ink. I am going to go with the bulk ink from 4 Colors 400ml Anti-UV Sublimation Ink for Epson Refillable Cartridges, CISS/Heat Transfer . I saw the ICC "disclaimer" for the cartridges and I was skeptical. The bulk ink states, "If you do have software for creating ICC profile, you can use the software to create your own profile for your printer. When the ink is used in Epson desktop inkjet printers, no ICC profile is needed. All you need to do is to set up your printer's setting as default from the printer manufacturer." A 4pk of 100ml costs $60 bucks so I will give it a try. I am new to this so for $60, I will experiment. Side note, The 7510 does paper up to 13" x 44"


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Jag1970 said:


> I have a 7510 (with a new empty Cobra CIS) and have been looking for sub ink. I am going to go with the bulk ink from 4 Colors 400ml Anti-UV Sublimation Ink for Epson Refillable Cartridges, CISS/Heat Transfer . I saw the ICC "disclaimer" for the cartridges and I was skeptical. The bulk ink states, "If you do have software for creating ICC profile, you can use the software to create your own profile for your printer. When the ink is used in Epson desktop inkjet printers, no ICC profile is needed. All you need to do is to set up your printer's setting as default from the printer manufacturer." A 4pk of 100ml costs $60 bucks so I will give it a try. I am new to this so for $60, I will experiment. Side note, The 7510 does paper up to 13" x 44"


Check your PM inbox. 

All sub inks need profiles. To make your own profile you need special optical equipment, experience, and special software. Best to have a profile made by someone if you go this route instead of spending a lot of money for something you only need to make once.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> Check your PM inbox.
> 
> All sub inks need profiles. To make your own profile you need special optical equipment, experience, and special software. Best to have a profile made by someone if you go this route instead of spending a lot of money for something you only need to make once.


Hey Mike...

I missed out on the 7510 they were sold out. You mentioned you have 7010 how has that printer been for you?

I was thinking maybe the 7010 might be better cause since it's only a printer thinking maybe 7510 with all the features might have some issues.

Would appreciate your input.

Thanks,

Ricky


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

CoachRicky said:


> Hey Mike...
> 
> I missed out on the 7510 they were sold out. You mentioned you have 7010 how has that printer been for you?
> 
> ...


I have the WF1100, still working great so no need for me to upgrade to the new model yet. As far as ink/profiles etc just consider the 7010 to be a 7510 without the scanner.


----------



## lizardbeak (Jun 8, 2012)

CoachRicky said:


> Hey Mike...
> 
> I missed out on the 7510 they were sold out. You mentioned you have 7010 how has that printer been for you?
> 
> ...


 
I was following this thread also and saw they were sold out at the link posted, but found the same price @ office depot until the 4th. Bought mine a couple days ago - still waiting on it though. 

Epson WorkForce WF 7510 Inkjet All In One Printer Copier Scanner Fax by Office Depot (I hope links like this are ok)

I wish I would of read a little better and realized there wasn't an available non-sawgrass ink for it (I pulled the trigger 4 pages into reading a old 7 page thread about cobra high temp from back when they sold it). 

So my understand is that if I did buy the artai* ink from ebay to use in empty carts or a CISS I'd still need to pay someone to make an ICC profile since theres not a similar relative that I could use the profile of?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lizardbeak said:


> I was following this thread also and saw they were sold out at the link posted, but found the same price @ office depot until the 4th. Bought mine a couple days ago - still waiting on it though.
> 
> Epson WorkForce WF 7510 Inkjet All In One Printer Copier Scanner Fax by Office Depot (I hope links like this are ok)
> 
> ...


The Artainum profiles historically have worked in all 4 color printers using the same profile. 

With the WF1100 Sawgrass was slow to introduce support for that printer as it would have been competing with the higher priced Ricoh GX7000 which they were pushing so I got tired of waiting and used my existing Artainium inks with the WF1100 and used the existing WF30 profile, worked just as good in the WF1100 as it did in the WF30, WF40 etc.

About 6 months later after the WF1100 was introduced by Epson Sawgrass finally started supporting the WF1100. At that time Sawgrass changed the Black inks for that printer and used a better black instead of the "classic" Artainium black which has a slight "eggplant purple" tint to it. My belief is that SG just started using the Sublijet black inks and then kept the Artainium CYK inks. 

As such Sawgrass came out with a unique profile just for the WF1100 which had the new black.

Keeping this is in mind bulk Artainium inks still selling are using the older black. The advantage of using Artainium in bulk bottles is that you can use a non SG CIS or get refillable carts which SG does not offer.

Artainium with the "new" black is not available in bottles so unless you want to drain out the CIS "bags" you have to use the SG CIS and no refillable cart options.

BTW those Artainium bulk inks in bottles are 50% or more cheaper on Ebay on an on-going basis.

Most likely if SG eventually supports the WF7000 series they would offer the "new" black, but only in CIS bags.

For other info I have sent you a PM


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> The Artainum profiles historically have worked in all 4 color printers using the same profile.
> 
> With the WF1100 Sawgrass was slow to introduce support for that printer as it would have been competing with the higher priced Ricoh GX7000 which they were pushing so I got tired of waiting and used my existing Artainium inks with the WF1100 and used the existing WF30 profile, worked just as good in the WF1100 as it did in the WF30, WF40 etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike...

Ok since I'm a newbie some of this makes sense and some doesn't.

But bottom line would you recommend me getting the WF7510 or WF7010?

If I'm reading this correctly, if I purchase one of the Epson WF I would have to use Artainum profiles (which their ink are not as good) until SG comes with a profile.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

lizardbeak said:


> I was following this thread also and saw they were sold out at the link posted, but found the same price @ office depot until the 4th. Bought mine a couple days ago - still waiting on it though.
> 
> Epson WorkForce WF 7510 Inkjet All In One Printer Copier Scanner Fax by Office Depot (I hope links like this are ok)
> 
> ...


Hi lizardbeak...

Nice!! Thank you for that information on the printer.

It actually makes easier for me to pick it.

Thanks,

Ricky


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

CoachRicky said:


> Hi Mike...
> 
> Ok since I'm a newbie some of this makes sense and some doesn't.
> 
> ...


Unless you can find a WF1100 then if you want EPson and not Ricoh then you can use the WF7510 or WF7010, SG doens't official support it but you can for sure sublimate with that printer, and have an ICC profile as well. Existing Artainium profiles like the WF30 profile work across all 4 color models since the C88+ was introduced.

Most likely if Sawgrass supports this in the future I would anticipate that SG would introduce the "new" Artainium inks with the improved black as they did with the WF1100. 

In this case SG would come out with a new profile _for_ the new inks set and not the old ink set since the blacks would be different. So if you bought the original inks then it would be a moot point to use the _new_ SG profile for the new inks since you wouldn't have those inks anyway. 

So in lieu of the new inks (changed black ink only) and a new profile to be associated with the "new" inks, then you use the old inks with an existing 4 color sublimation profile designed for those older inks. 

Epson's new 4 color printers still use the Durabrite Plus inks which are the same inks Epsons used for the last 3 or 4 years, so nothing really changed on the way Epson "delivers" color. New printer new features, but same inks = same basic color performance. 

All the 4 color models could use the same inks and the same profiles. This has been the situation since going back to the C88+ when the Durabrite "Plus" inks were introduced. Same underlying color methodology, just feature and speed improvements along the way.

The new black is better, but it may or may not be available, and if it is you are forced into Sawgrass hardware and no refillable cart option.

A few years back Sawgrass went to the "bag" type CIS and only supported those on new printers as they were introduced. But bulk inks are still being made for the "legacy" Epson printers where people poured the inks into the CIS or refillable carts themselves. Now they come in a sealed "bag" or in a non-refillable cart for some printers.

Big secret, vendors won't reveal that bulk inks work in any Epson.


----------



## CoachRicky (Jul 25, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> Unless you can find a WF1100 then if you want EPson and not Ricoh then you can use the WF7510 or WF7010, SG doens't official support it but you can for sure sublimate with that printer, and have an ICC profile as well. Existing Artainium profiles like the WF30 profile work across all 4 color models since the C88+ was introduced.
> 
> Most likely if Sawgrass supports this in the future I would anticipate that SG would introduce the "new" Artainium inks with the improved black as they did with the WF1100.
> 
> ...


Man, here I was thinking I could by a printer get some Sub ink, transfer paper, supplies (shirts, tiles, ect.) use the free gimp 2.8 and start tomorrow.

I guess they want to make it as hard as possible to get a business going for the little guy.

Wish I could hand you over my credit card and you could buy all the stuff I need. LOL!!

Thanks for your time and awesome knowledge,

Some of this stuff is making a little sense.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

any recommendations on a heat press for all over printing on t shirts? It would need to press the whole shirt. Also, would the epson 9700, and 9890 printers from Conde be adequate for printing all over t-shirts???


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

For all over printing on a t-shirt you need a 30 x 40" for up to 2X and a 40 x 60" to go above 2X.

Geoknight is probably the most widely used with great customer support.

If you are going to wide format printers and still going to use Sawgrass ink you might as well just throw money down the garbage disposal. The biggest advantage of going wide format is being able to divorce oneself from the poor quality and over priced ink from Sawgrass.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay Mr. Ready, which printer and ink then? and where to purchase it from? I didn't see any 30x40 printers on Geo kNight website. Thanks for the response!


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

30x40 heat press I meant, sorry


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Okay Mr. Ready, which printer and ink then? and where to purchase it from? I didn't see any 30x40 printers on Geo kNight website. Thanks for the response!


Geoknight MaxiPresses - - Geo Knight & Co Inc - USA manufacturer of high tech, low cost heat press equipment.

As far as printers - Epson is a great workhorse and they have announced a new printer to be released that is specifically made for dye sub due early next year. Everyone is still guessing the details of that printer but it is in all in one solution meaning the ink, printer are all Epson. The trap you fall into in wide format is the never ending blame game if a head, damper, pump cap assembly, etc go bad. Everyone blames the ink regardless which ink it is. It can be a nightmare. In all Epson solution would avoid such a mess - again it is not clear about printer cost nor ink cost.

If you needed to pull the trigger today I would get an Epson and use J-Teck or IncTek ink. High quality, less corrision on the head compared to Sawgrass and great colors. Add to that much lower cost. Realize once you get into wide format repairs are deadly. A head replacement will run close to $2,000 thus the less corrosive the ink the longer the head should last. 

We get our ink from Digitally Driven out of Vegas. Daniel is not only a dye sub guru but very up on the Epson wide format printers.


----------



## BigUncleT13 (Aug 10, 2013)

paintersspouse said:


> I would love the info as well. I am looking to get up and running to do art tiles and other items for my husbands artwork.


If someone still has said info could you forward it to me? Im looking into sublimation on cups, tiles all those fun things, but I'm not paying that much for Ricoh. No chance. Thats a rip off. Id rather use epson, so if anyone has info on ink, or how it works that would be awesome. Also, someone up above said that it would only work for vectors well? I use A.I. and vectors are all I use. I havent used bitmap for anything yet. So would this work for me?


----------



## rini (Sep 16, 2013)

BigUncleT13 said:


> If someone still has said info could you forward it to me? Im looking into sublimation on cups, tiles all those fun things, but I'm not paying that much for Ricoh. No chance. Thats a rip off. Id rather use epson, so if anyone has info on ink, or how it works that would be awesome. Also, someone up above said that it would only work for vectors well? I use A.I. and vectors are all I use. I havent used bitmap for anything yet. So would this work for me?


We have an Epson WF7010, and we (i.e., the husband) uses illustrator and photoshop, depending on the complexity of the design. We use Sawgrass inks cos they're convenient, and I detest being forced to actually speak to someone instead of just being able to order off a website, as if this were 1992.

We've had almost no problems with our Epson, but we also use it almost daily. Also, the husband's education and experience is as a graphic artist in print shops, so his experience maintaining printers is prolly far above and beyond the average person's.


----------



## BigUncleT13 (Aug 10, 2013)

I was thinking, Id want pictures too, which means good quality images too, would the epson wf7510 handle these well or would I need something different? Id want to be able to sublimate photographs also.... Which printer works best for that?


----------



## Jinshop (Nov 3, 2015)

I just got an Epson 1430 and the sublimation inks and cartridges.
My question is do I use the printer with the OEM inks and get it going or can I just start with the replacement cartridges with sublimation inks?

Thanks group..your help will be much appreciated.
J


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Jinshop said:


> I just got an Epson 1430 and the sublimation inks and cartridges.
> My question is do I use the printer with the OEM inks and get it going or can I just start with the replacement cartridges with sublimation inks?
> 
> Thanks group..your help will be much appreciated.
> J


You can go either way, putting in the OEM carts would verify that your printer is OK starting out.

It's a good to keep those OEM carts around for troubleshooting later.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know about Epson, but I know with Ricohs, you absolutely don't want to run OEM ink through a printer that you are going to use for sublimation.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Vitaman said:


> I don't know about Epson, but I know with Ricohs, you absolutely don't want to run OEM ink through a printer that you are going to use for sublimation.


Ricoh's have long ink lines from the stationary carts to the print heads and _hold a lot of inks_ which would need to be purged out before new inks could arrive at the print head. Therefore your statement about Ricohs is correct, but I do know about Epsons, especially the 1430 in question. Absolutely you can run OEM inks first before you print with sublimation inks.

Most Epson desktops have carts that sit directly on the print head and travel with the print head. This arrangement of Epson there are no ink lines at all and the print head only holds a tiny amount of ink.

I have swapped carts with no issues with every Epson desktop printer I have used for sublimation. Been doing this with many different models going back almost 15 years.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Vitaman said:


> I don't know about Epson, but I know with Ricohs, you absolutely don't want to run OEM ink through a printer that you are going to use for sublimation.


From the Sawgrass setup guide for sublimation inks on the EPson 1400.


http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/product_documentation/artainum/ARTAINIUM_Epson_1400_Bulk_Ink_System_Install.pdf.pdf

"Before you install the ArTainium bulk ink system, you should set up the Epson 1400 printer with the Epson supplied inks and driver.
Conduct a nozzle check to make sure that the system is working properly. Record the alpha-numerical value from the nozzle check (on
far left side of the page). This is your firmware number which will be needed later on in the ArTainium ink profile installation. Once this
is completed you can begin the ArTainium installation process. Note: Please remove the Epson cartridges before moving to step
number one."


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> From the Sawgrass setup guide for sublimation inks on the EPson 1400.
> 
> 
> http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/product_documentation/artainum/ARTAINIUM_Epson_1400_Bulk_Ink_System_Install.pdf.pdf
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I know with Ricoh's, it would be a pain to get the lines cleared out. I went through half of the SubliJet cartridges on the initial startup of my Ricoh, just filling the lines.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Vitaman said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I know with Ricoh's, it would be a pain to get the lines cleared out. I went through half of the SubliJet cartridges on the initial startup of my Ricoh, just filling the lines.



Yes, and to your point there have been several posting here who bought Ricoh's on their own, and not from a SG dealer, and put in the OEM carts first not knowing about it and then had to purge out those inks.

The Ricoh's cart system is more like a large format printer in that respect. Big carts long ink lines.

Epson has a few desktop models now with even bigger carts than the Ricoh's and those stay carts are stationary and have long ink lines, but only a few models so far.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Good to know. I never really paid attention if the carts were stationary or not. My Ricoh 3110DNw was a good introduction into sublimation for me, but it is a very small-format printer. I like the fact that I don't have to worry about the lines clogging from sitting idle, but wish it could do larger prints. Eventually, if the business warrants, I will probably go with something bigger.


----------

